# question on Hottentotta growth



## SandKing (Aug 6, 2010)

how long does it take for a hottentotta hottentotta to mature?
considering my weather and location (philippines)

i purchased a H.H.2i on March 30 this year yet until now i never saw them moult even 1's..
BTW i fed them 2's a week


----------



## Alakdan (Aug 6, 2010)

What do you feed them with?

Twice a week feeding is fine and it should be an adult in 12 mos.


----------



## oogie boogie (Aug 6, 2010)

Thats a bit of a stretch. Should have molted at least twice.  What temp do you keep them?


----------



## Michiel (Aug 6, 2010)

oogie boogie said:


> Thats a bit of a stretch. Should have molted at least twice.  What temp do you keep them?


Because "The scorpion manual" said so? How do you know so sure it should have molted twice by now?


----------



## oogie boogie (Aug 6, 2010)

Michiel said:


> Because "The scorpion manual" said so? How do you know so sure it should have molted twice by now?


Nope. I have about 20+ of these. It is a fast grower. Less than a year to reach 7th instar. I keep em at room temperature between 26-32 degrees celcius. Feed them about two to three times a week. Same as the TS stated.

You mad?!


----------



## SandKing (Aug 7, 2010)

room temp. beetween 28-33 degrees celcius
here they are





btw i took their waterdish to take a pic


----------



## Envyizm (Aug 7, 2010)

The enclosure looks goods okay but I would give them a hide and keep their substrate dry. I'd also separate them till they reach a later instar if you don't want them eating each other, they seem to be a bit more prone to eating one another during the earlier instars. I wouldn't worry too much about their growth, just keep them around 26-30c, dry substrate and feed them one larger prey item once a week or feed multiple smaller prey items several times a week and they'll do just fine. Hottentotta are pretty hearty in general. They'll be popping out more babies then you know what to do with in no time.


----------



## MiGZ (Aug 7, 2010)

got my 1st HH in aug/sept last year, they(2) turned 7i april this year, it took only 9 months for them to mature, i think our weather and high temperature here in Philippines is very good for this specie and helped my HH molt faster


----------



## SandKing (Aug 7, 2010)

i tooked out their hide b4 i take a pic of them so i can take a good shoot


----------



## freeman (Aug 8, 2010)

H.hottentotta is one of the fasetest gowing specis in genus. For example:

L3 - 17.05.2009
L4 - 21.07.2009
L5 - 08.11.2009
L6 - 05.01.2010
L7 - 12.02.2010 - maturity


----------



## SandKing (Aug 9, 2010)

what substrate do you keep them?


----------



## Michiel (Aug 9, 2010)

oogie boogie said:


> Nope. I have about 20+ of these. It is a fast grower. Less than a year to reach 7th instar. I keep em at room temperature between 26-32 degrees celcius. Feed them about two to three times a week. Same as the TS stated.
> 
> You mad?!


Mad? Yes  No, I am not mad in the sense of angry 
Yes it is a fast growing species. I just wanted to imply that there are always exeptions to the rule.


----------

